# Sunday Special- ...and the award goes to...



## luckytrim (Nov 18, 2018)

Sunday Special- ...and the award goes to........

An Award / Trophy Quiz today.........

1. The Four Top Entertainment Awards.......
2. Given to the Best College Football Player....
3. ESPN's Annual Awards...
4. World Team Golf Award
5. World Team Tennis Award
6. Mystery Writers Award
7. Full Name of the Tony Award
8. International Soccer Championship Award
9. London's "Tony" award
10. The Bollinger Prize is awarded for........
11. Two Original Nobel Prize categories...
12. the other Four Nobel Prize categories...
13. The Only Nobel Prize Awarded in Oslo,  Norway...
14. The Perry Ellis Award is given for...
15. MacArthur Foundation Annual Award...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Oscar, Emmy, Tony, Grammy
2. Heisman Trophy
3. The ESPY's
4. Ryder Cup
5. Davis Cup
6. The Edgar (named for Poe)
7. Antoinette Perry Award
8. World Cup
9. The Reuben Award
10. Poetry
11. Chemistry, Physics
12. Peace, Literature, Economics,  Physiology/Medicine
13. Peace
14. Fashion Design
15. The Genius grant 
___________


----------

